

Mozilla Launches Minion Automated Security Testing Platform - jvehent
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/30/mozilla-launches-minion-automated-security-testing-platform-collaborates-with-blackberry-to-secure-browsers/

======
ygjb
Happy to answer any questions you might have!

